# [SOLVED] Reset all java settings and paths to original position



## JoeLAD (Mar 17, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me is there a way to reset the java settings so that the paths etc. are ack at their original position thank you P.S i already tried reinstalling java


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Reset all java settings and paths to original position*

Hello JoeLAD, welcome to TSF!

I'd suggest completely uninstalling and reinstalling the Java JRE in it's default location. Example: C:\Program Files\Java.

Afterwords, from what your trying to fix, you'll need to manually setup your system environment variables so that it will locate what it requires from the JRE. Please refer to this link for instructions to setup the environment variable to locate where your JRE is installed on your system.

If this wasn't helpful, please say so.


----------



## JoeLAD (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Reset all java settings and paths to original position*



Ninjaboi said:


> Hello JoeLAD, welcome to TSF!
> 
> I'd suggest completely uninstalling and reinstalling the Java JRE in it's default location. Example: C:\Program Files\Java.
> 
> ...


OMG I LOVE U THANK YOU SOO MUCH I LOVE YOU I LOVE U I LOVE U :heartlove


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Reset all java settings and paths to original position*

No problem ( guessing it works now lol ). Enjoy!


----------

